# First Road Bike



## bharder286 (Jun 20, 2012)

With a price range around $1000 I have been researching various bikes online and driving around orange county testing out different options. At 6' 5", 225 lbs, this has been no easy task. Most local shops don't even carry bikes in my size! The few that did were way out of my price range.

I finally found a bike at Performance Bikes in Fountain Valley that seems to have everything I have been looking for. So far my experience there has been outstanding despite all of the negative reviews I have read. They have been awesome answering all of the questions I have asked and I have asked a lot! My girl friends dad who is an experienced racer has been helping me along the way and has mentioned to try and get 105, Ultegra or a combo of the two for components on my bike and it seems like every bike other than at Performance was $1500+.

Right now I am looking at the Schwinn Paramount Series 6 and 7. After test riding the Series 7 I was extremely impress with how it fit and how smooth it rode and the low price! It has a carbon frame and 105 components. I was wondering if anyone had any input on the two bikes or could lead me in the direction of which would be a better purchase/recommend another bike in my price range. Any advice/tips would be appreciated, I am completely new to road biking. 

Thanks!


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

For the price difference between the 6 and 7, I don't see any reason why you should consider the 6. As far as a deal on an equally equipped bike, you aren't likely to find much. I would also recommend getting the membership for the bike purchase so you can get some extras from that extra percentage. And then after you finish getting all of that, find another bike store to shop at. (just kidding on the last part if you've had only good experiences there)


----------



## bharder286 (Jun 20, 2012)

So even though the 6 is equipped with ultegra vs the 7 with 105 the 7 would be a better value?


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

The ultegra is only in the shifters and rear derailleur and for a first bike, 105 and Ultegra will not likely have a noticable difference. 

Main things is how the different bikes feel to you and really if you just like looking at them period.


----------

